# New species



## Lukony (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried breeding some new species? I wouldn't imagine it would be that hard.


----------



## FieroRumor (Apr 13, 2006)

it's hard, because it's hard to pick out a song both species will "get it on" to!  

Also, different species consider other species either a threat, or lunch.

You know what the girls do to their OWN men, imagine what they'd do to a dude that lookd different... She's eat him up for lunch!

Maybe you could get them drunk first, or dim the lights, or make them wear special glasses that make them see different things...?


----------



## Lukony (Apr 13, 2006)

This sounds like really stupid but what if you were to like find a way to covere their eyes. The male might just instinctively mount.


----------



## Mike (Apr 14, 2006)

ha that would be cool


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 14, 2006)

i imagine each species releases its own unique pheromones. also each species seems to have unique, or at least very different genitalia to other species.


----------



## Lukony (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, but if you think about it they are all in the same family of insect. I would think it would be like having mixes of dogs.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 14, 2006)

Julian has the right idea. Mantids are not in the same Family, they are in the same Order. Domestic dogs all belong to one species and/or subspecies _Canis lupus familiaris_.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Apr 14, 2006)

I beleive horses and donkies are in the same family/sub family, what do they make when cross bread again?

People have tried and it just creates mules or nothing at all. I think whalbergi and occelata have been crossed as well as many hierodulas, but im not even sure if its worked tbh.


----------



## FieroRumor (Apr 14, 2006)

Someone needs to cross a Mantis and a dog. Now THAT would be a cool "man's best friend"....till it grabbed ya and started chompin' on yer kneecaps...


----------



## Lukony (Apr 14, 2006)

On one hand it makes sense on others it doesn't.


----------



## Christian (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi.

There were no successfull inter-species-crossings:

The only case of which I konw of a hybrid Ps. ocellata x wahlbergii did not reach adulthood.

Hierodula were not crossbred, just because someone thought they were. Most crossbreedings were not crossbreedings but just misdeterminations.

Hybrids are rare and, if existing at all, infertile.

I do not see any sense in this, except when done for taxonomic purposes.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Apr 16, 2006)

Would be cool to crossbreed Parhymenopus Davidsoni and Hymenopus Coronatus


----------

